# how do I reset a casio wave ceptor 3353



## dfstrottersfan (Mar 28, 2016)

I was trying to set my home city and have managed somehow to mess up the watch completely

If I am in timekeeping mode and press A continuously instead of getting AT flashing "-- --" any ideas how I can reset the watch to start again?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Take the back off and short circuit between the contact marked "A/C" and the top of the battery using a pair of fine nosed tweezers or a paper clip. A/C stands for All Clear, and is used to reset the module after a battery change.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

If you then go here you can enter the module no 3353 and download the manual http://world.casio.com/manual/


----------

